# Side-lying nursing & baby ends up in a puddle of milk???



## DoubleLove (Jan 6, 2007)

At night and when laying DD down for naps I nurse her in side-lying and she almost always ends up leaking milk everywhere and her face is laying in a big wet puddle of milk. Her tummy is to my tummy and I think she is in the right position? Apart from having to move her out of the puddle once she finishes (which often wakes her), her lower arm getting soaked (which also often happens when I nurse her upright with a boppy), and having to change our sheets so frequently, I just barely have enough milk to feed my twins off my one functioning breast and hate to see the bed sheets and her clothes getting their share!









Is this just a normal part of nursing babies on their side?
Could it be overactive let-down?

?







?


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

I always had to have a burp cloth or a nice soft prefold diaper down when I nursed side lying. Heck, I had to do that when I was using the cradle hold too! I had so much milk, I think I would flood him out! I just put down something absorbent and eventually it wasn't so much anymore. It could be OALD, I think in my case, that's what the problem was.









Congrats on getting one of your babies to the breast, by the way!! That's a huge accomplishment!


----------



## D43 (Jan 26, 2007)

This happens to me too. The lactation consultant told me that preemies (DD was 33 weeks) are often really messy eaters at first because they have more trouble coordinating everything involved. She is spilling less now, but I often just sit up, even at night, because we still don't quite have the lying down nursing all figured out. No good advice, but good luck and congats on having her nursing!


----------



## luvmy2girls (Dec 23, 2006)

This sounds like my exact post a few months ago... I think it's normal for some women to have a stronger let-down than others (I do!). In the beginning, I would put a towel down on my side of the bed each night (or if you can find those waterproof changing mats they sell- I got some at Walmart). For us, it got less and less over time- although we still have a little wet spot after nursing and DDs 8 mos!
Good Luck.


----------



## gwynthfair (Mar 17, 2006)

I had the same problem until just recently when my supply regulated and DD got bigger.


----------



## marie1080 (Aug 5, 2006)

I vote for normal, the same thing happens to us. I keep a little blanket under us, helps save the sheets somewhat...


----------



## DoubleLove (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Now at least I don't feel like I'm doing something wrong (ie positioning, latch...)


----------

